# Fagioli al fiasco



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

No, it doesn't mean failed beans.

I got some fresh romano beans from the farmers market...i thought they would taste nice cooked this way.
 Fagioli al fiasco - beans cooked in flask....tuscan recipe.

The origin of the dish it says to be from when people would use the empty chianti wine flasks to cook beans. Just before going to bed, one would put beans in the flask (one by one - narrow neck), with sage leaves, whole garlic cloves, olive oil and topped with water. Loosely covered it would sit in the dying embers of the stove used both for cooking and heating. By morning they had a meal.

Good cold on it's own or as a side.

I tried three combinations: classic, with liquid smoke and with chunks of smoked pancetta.

I used mason jars for flasks.

All assembled






The jar on the right has some cooking water from the previous batch.

After 1.5h at 270F in the oven






They were all tasty: the clasic allows you to enjoy the taste of fresh beans. The liquid smoke adds a little flavour. The smoked pancetta offers the whole range.

I know....it's just beans...but i thought it's a cool way to cook and sometimes simple can be great.

For dry beans you would need more water, unless you soak them first.

Keeps well in the fridge for at least a week.

My kid wants to take some jars when returning to Univ.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Oct 11, 2017)

Cool never heard of such a thing. Going to have to give it a try!

:)


----------



## tropics (Oct 11, 2017)

Looks good we don't see fresh beans in my area
Richie
Points


----------



## browneyesvictim (Oct 11, 2017)

Mmmm Mmmm... it certainly is that season of the year for beans! Is there a benefit to the cooking in glass than say a crock pot? Obviously other than the container portability aspect?


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

I don't think there is any benefit when cooking in glass. Other than having less to clean if you don't plan to eat imediately.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Oct 11, 2017)

Interesting.  Never heard of this before. Obviously they carried bigger flasks than I carried in my drinking days.  LOL.
Like Richie I'd have to use dried beans.
Half way thru your post I was thinking they'd be good with some ham thrown in and like magic you did just that.
Definitely worth a POINT.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> I don't think there is any benefit when cooking in glass. Other than having less to clean if you don't plan to eat imediately.


You were doing a traditional way to cook them right ? 
I bet those are good . Nice job .


----------



## noboundaries (Oct 11, 2017)

This thread is what I love about this place. It give me ideas.  My brain is swimming with possibilities.  Points!


----------



## chopsaw (Oct 11, 2017)

noboundaries said:


> This thread is what I love about this place. It give me ideas.  My brain is swimming with possibilities.  Points!



Exactly . I can see a few jars in the bottom of the kettle for the night .


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

That's neat. sounds doable. 
You could use a canning rack or something to keep the jars off the bottom of a kettle and do them in a water bath in the oven or a smoker for an hour or 2. keep enough liquid in the bath to keep the jars from breaking.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

Don't need no rack/water bath if you do it in the oven.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

Hmmm..  I don't know what kind of temps the canning jars can withstand.  ok.. stovetop then. lol


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

Canning jars can take pressure cooker temps. That's at least 250F. I am confident they can take the extra 25F for oven cooking. Or one can turn down the temperature and cook longer.
Cooking directly on coals. ..that's a different story.
I did not preheat the oven. Turned it on with the jars in it.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

Bet a bean crock would work good. wish I had one.. 

Nice thread!


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

Nowadays bakeries in the region use the residual heat in their ovens to cook beans in terracotta pots which they sell the next day.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Oct 11, 2017)

atomicsmoke said:


> Nowadays bakeries in the region use the residual heat in their ovens to cook beans in terracotta pots which they sell the next day.


When I lived in a small village in Germany (Graffenstein/Holzhausen) in the mornings the bakery delivered fresh Brötchen or bread rolls to your porch and left them for your breakfast.  Later the women took dough to the bakery to have them bake in their ovens. was pretty cool.. Also if you had cows you could take your milk to a place in the town on a cart. The milk truck came to collect the cans and gave you another one clean. lol


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

I was one of those people taking the dough to the bakery as a young lad. Once a week. No one thought days old bread was stale.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Oct 11, 2017)

The beans in their pods.






Shelled and vacuum sealed for freezing


----------



## dls1 (Oct 11, 2017)

Nice job smoke,

I've made Fagioli al Fiasco a number of times, but never in an old wine bottle, and I've always used pre-soaked dried beans.

I typically stick with the classic ingredients of beans, oil, fresh sage and whole garlic cloves, but on occasion I might add whole peppercorns, and/or very thinly sliced red onion. 

I once asked an old guy in Florence how he prepared them and he simply said to cook them over a very low simmer so the beans don't crack and they were done when no liquid remained in the cooking vessel. His kitchen, like every other Tuscan kitchen I've ever seen has a terracotta clay crock dedicated to cooking beans known as a coccio, and apparently, the clay is porous enough to allow for very slow release of steam and evaporation.  

When I prepare them I put all of the the ingredients in a glass wine decanter, plug the top with a cotton ball, and cook them in a 250F oven. When done, I discard the sage, garlic, and peppercorns, add some salt and freshly ground pepper, and a little fresh olive oil. On occasion, I might add a few dashes of real aged balsamic vinegar. Great as a side dish, or even better at room temperature with some crusty bread as an appetizer.


----------



## ironhorse07 (Oct 11, 2017)

sous vide?


----------



## disco (Oct 16, 2017)

Great idea! Point. For the first time in my life I want to be a has bean.


----------



## crazymoon (Oct 19, 2017)

AS, Great idea! It's now on my bucket list.


----------

